# Difference between all the ergo shifter variants



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, so what are the major differences between the various 10 spd shifters? Some versions have "10Ultra" on the right shifter and the left shifter says either "ultra" or "carbon BB system". In another, the right shifter says "10 speed" and the left says "carbon BB system". Another says "10 Micron" and left says "QS Micron". Anyone know the differences? Is it mainly due to model years? 

On another model, the "Escape" versions were only on mid 2000 Centaur shifters correct? I have a set on one of my bikes and its the only campy I don't like.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Assuming we are talking just 10-speed here, then for Record,

"BB system" shows on the first generation, and is the nicest action IMO.

"Ultra" on the next had a slightly softened action. The only real internal difference was the spring carrier which changed from metal to plastic. 

""QS" only really shortened the dead travel on the left shifter in 2007.

Record, Chorus and Centaur were essentially the same except for cosmetics up till 2007 when for some reason Campy downgraded Centaur to an escape mech. This change caught a lot of people who bought them, by surprise, and not in a good way. So a "QS" Centaur is to be avoided IMO. I eBayed mine long ago.

Record and Chorus continued to be the same through the 2008 model year, and everything got redesigned for 2009.

So really very little change over a 9 year period for Record and Chorus.

And everything's compatible with any 10-speed setup.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bikerjulio said:


> Assuming we are talking just 10-speed here, then for Record,
> 
> "BB system" shows on the first generation, and is the nicest action IMO.
> 
> ...


Great gouge Julio! Thanks bubba!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am still regretting to not have bought more 2009 Centaur Ultra-Shift ergos when I had the opportunity to.

A local shop was getting rid of them last year, selling them for cheap, I got 3 pair of silver ones and 1 pair of carbon. and with them 2 Centaur Silver and 1 Carbon Ultra Torque, cranks.

I have 1 silver set on my commuter and another on the Colnago Dream ( together with a full set of silver centaur that will be transferred over to a Master someday )....

still have 1 set of each on my stash to have them as spare parts for years to come... but I should have bought more.


Anyhow in the moment many 10 speed "repair sets" have flooded the market, I am thinking on buying some...


like this one

Campagnolo Centaur Ultra Shift Lever Body Assembly | eBay


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Salsa Lover!
How much did you pay for carbon 2009 Centaur Ultra-Shift Ergo?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Salsa, as you may have read, there were complaints about the very soft action of the first 2009 Centaurs. Plus there was the possibility of the cable end fouling the housing. There was a running change to the internals in late 2009 that improved the feel, and changed the cable disc. There is no way to tell by looking, which version you have, but if you had the before and after in your hands you would feel the difference in the lever action. There was a fair amount of discussion at the time about this.

The good news is that the alloy version were only produced that one year and have now become quite desirable. I recently eBayed mine (lightly used), for about 3 times what I originally paid.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes maybe mine are the 2010 version, the silver ones are good, the carbon one is still new in the box so I don't know.  The ultra torque centaur cranks had also changes, being the older the best, with nicer chainrings and axels, the carbon and the newer ones have stamped rings 
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, I bought a 2007 Centaur group which included the UT cranks with the good chainrings. The QS escape shifters were not so good & were sold. Later I bought the 2009 Alloy Centaur shifters to go with the group which were also sold. Now the group has blended nicely with some 2012 Alloy Athena bits which which I'm happy.


----------

